# things to do on your spare time



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

okay, so last night I was backing up my drive and application cds and I figured, just coming back from my vacation, I'd just chill at home for the next week or so. Started my backup and I found myself with nothing to do. I've done all my errands, and the regular to-do stuff, so what is left for me to do?

I turned the tv on, and nothing. It was driving me nuts, so I've decided to pickup a hobby or something to do aside from working on the computer (though it's fun), but all I can think of is doing an art class or photography class, which if anyone recommends a place for this, please do so.

So I wonder what others are doing in their spare time.


----------



## Candidate (Aug 23, 2006)

George Brown College offers a lot of evening and weekend courses.

Worst case scenario, if you get really bored, run for city councillor.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Holy Third ehMac Username Batman!

You're also [email protected] and MattWilliams or something close to those right?

I think you may tied Kaya/badboy/GREENAPPLE for the most usernames.




Candidate said:


> George Brown College offers a lot of evening and weekend courses.
> 
> Worst case scenario, if you get really bored, run for city councillor.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

Candidate said:


> George Brown College offers a lot of evening and weekend courses.
> 
> Worst case scenario, if you get really bored, run for city councillor.



matt, I think I'll pass running for city councillor, good luck though! 

I guess that candidate username will change to Councillor after you're elected


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Wow, I'm envious... I'd love to not have anything to do with my spare time 

I like the photography class idea. My wife and sister took a course at Seneca College that they thoroughly enjoyed. I am thinking about doing the same one day when I have some spare time


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Paint.
Write.
Read.
Browse.
Garden.
Learn.
Exercise.
Play tourist.

I did art classes at the AGO. They have a photography class as well.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I also envy your spare time. Back in the 'good-old-days' when I had spare time, I had a lot of hobbies:

Music - learn to play an instrument (I play(ed ... haven't had time for years) Trumpet and Guitar) - With Garage Band this is now easier and more fun.

Photography - it's now easier than ever to be a bad photographer... but it only slightly less difficult to be a good one.

Read - I won't recommend any books in particular, but there is no shortage of great reading available for free at your local library

Take courses - philosophy, in particular, is good for developing your critical thinking and reasoning skills

Get out doors - Mountain biking, SCUBA diving, bird watching, hiking, x-c skiing and camping were my activities of choice, but it doesn't much matter what you do as long as it's self-propelled and not too damaging.

Make a film - take your video camera and iMovie and start trying to create something.

Play a game - even a twitch game like an FPS can be stimulating, and there are an endless supply of much more engrossing titles available. From what I can tell, WoW or Civilization IV will solve your spare time problems permanently.

Cheers


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

acc30 said:


> ... just coming back from my vacation, I'd just chill at home for the next week or so.


Now I'm even more envious... I haven't taken a vacation, let alone one that allowed for a a week of 'chilling at home' afterward, for six years.



> I turned the tv on, and nothing.


Kill your TV! Seriously, TVs are soul-sucking vampires that we would all be better off without.

You're very fortunate to have time to live... don't waste it in front of the TV.

Cheers


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

My wife and sister started making stained glass ornaments and stuff 4 years ago... they make a nice business card holder, jewelry... a small type of desk lamp. Kind of neat handmade gifts for relatives, teacher's gifts, something that can be an heirloom. A co-worker's husband tries to replicate objects using stained glass. He made a nice civil war era cannon and a kaleidoscope.
There are courses in most major cities, look under stained studios in the yellow pages.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

pushups


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

bryanc said:


> ...Kill your TV! Seriously, TVs are soul-sucking vampires that we would all be better off without.
> You're very fortunate to have time to live... don't waste it in front of the TV.


Excellent excellent excellent post, bryanc. 
I worry about people/children today, who don't give themselves/kids time to be "bored". I think "boredom" leads to introspection, observation, creativity, time to find answers to life's really important questions.

acc30, you have found yourself with life's greatest gift: Time. :clap:


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

SoyMac said:


> Excellent excellent excellent post, bryanc.
> I worry about people/children today, who don't give themselves/kids time to be "bored". I think "boredom" leads to introspection, observation, creativity, time to find answers to life's really important questions.
> 
> acc30, you have found yourself with life's greatest gift: Time. :clap:



Well said from the both of you. I'm actually hoping this new hobby will shake up my creativity and open doors for my new projects.

Sonal, how are the art classes in AGO?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I really like the art classes at the AGO. I've taken 3 so far--planning to take another in the winter. The teachers I've had have been great.

One of the nice things about it is that they take you into the Gallery (what's left of it) to discuss the work there, techniques some of the artists use, etc.

It's a bit more expensive than a college course, but if you buy an AGO membership, you get 20% off the price of the course. 

The discount is just under the price of a membership, so if you take more than one course, or one course and visit the gallery once or twice, you more than make up the cost of the membership.


----------



## Candidate (Aug 23, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Holy Third ehMac Username Batman!
> 
> You're also [email protected] and MattWilliams or something close to those right?


I didn't want to use my [email protected] username for my political campaign, and a few people had a problem with my City Councillor Williams username.

So, only two user names. [email protected] for work stuff, Candidate for non-work stuff.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The new avatar really rocks.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

All I can say is that if you find you have time on your hands, nothing will take care of that problem faster than a wife and daughter.


----------



## Candidate (Aug 23, 2006)

HowEver said:


> The new avatar really rocks.


Designed by my co-worker Cooper Sanborn 

http://www.coopersanborn.com/

In his spare time, he does websites and graphics work.


----------

